# Foot paralyzed? Raising wings?



## rizakayan (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi. We have budgies for 20+ years. We have Cikos for 3 months, he must be 6 months old. Since he came, he seems too hot that he raises his wings and stays like that. It's called heart wings as i see. Why does he do that? And he seems like breathing heavily like he is excited. 

And also for 2 straight nights, his one foot looked like paralyzed, he couldn't move for a few minutes than everything becomes normal. He is very happy generally. And he poops too much when he is open, like 5 times in 10 minutes.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Is the weather or your house really warm? And what do you mean by paralyzed? Does he kind of tuck his foot up into his feathers? If he is, and then walks around fine then he's probably just resting his foot. Lots of budgies do this when sleeping. 

Is he very active or does he spend a lot of time fluffed up?

Pooping 5 times in 10 minutes is quite a lot. Birds usually poop every 5-10 minutes. Are the poops really runny or discoloured?


----------



## rizakayan (Nov 28, 2012)

iHeartPieds said:


> Is the weather or your house really warm? And what do you mean by paralyzed? Does he kind of tuck his foot up into his feathers? If he is, and then walks around fine then he's probably just resting his foot. Lots of budgies do this when sleeping.
> 
> Is he very active or does he spend a lot of time fluffed up?
> 
> Pooping 5 times in 10 minutes is quite a lot. Birds usually poop every 5-10 minutes. Are the poops really runny or discoloured?


My house is like 22-24 C°, but it is winter.

No paralyzed is not the usual lifting leg, while he was on the roost, suddenly he lost his balance and he couldn't move one foot and he was falling on that side, trying to find balance with his wings on the roost and he felt down. When we tried to take him on our hand, he couldn't move his foot, and his foot like like senseless.

He is very active normally, and this foot problem only occurred two times at the same time in straight nights.

Poops are in the first very solid, and after they are very wet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to take Chikos to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

I don't know from your post in which country you are located so I'm adding the additional information as well.

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Best wishes*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree this is definitely cause for a vet visit. I really hope his leg is alright. Keep us updated.


----------



## rizakayan (Nov 28, 2012)

Cikos is very happy for 2 days. If that problem doesn't occur when he is at vet, how can vet understand? I wanted to know if anyone had the same symptoms, and do what they did. Thats why i wanted to ask to forum. From where i live in Turkey, there is nearly no aviator vet.

I use forums to solve many problems, for example computers, i can do or repair anything with information on the forums, but telling me to go to vet is not my thing sorry. I need opinions. Vets don't know anything about birds at least in my country , they just know dogs and cats.

Forum = Do it yourself.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there,

Have you read this link?

http://www.talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/360586-do-i-really-have-take-my-budgie-vet.html

We aren't telling you to take your budgie to the vet because we don't feel like giving you other advice or because we don't think you can care for your bird.

Birds aren't like computers or like other objects that one can discern from the internet how to "fix" them. The truth is that you're dealing with a living being that depends on you for its health and happiness.

It's impossible for us to diagnose or treat your budgie over the internet. The best we can do is take what you have told us and recommend a course of action. In this case, it's that your budgie could have a serious problem and you should get it looked at by an avian vet.

I understand that some people don't have access to avian vets, which tends to happen sometimes. However, you still should call any dog/cat vets and see if they'll look at your bird at least or consult with another avian vet on-line. This is the best course of action right now


----------



## rizakayan (Nov 28, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you read this link?
> 
> ...


We tried to take some birds to vets, but many of them just a vet for money, and they have no idea what a budgie is. I can easily say that for 20+ years of bird experience, we know more than those so called vets. That's why i needed some opinions. I'm sure there are people here in this forum that know much more than i know about birds, and that's why i'm in this forum. In previous years, some of you helped me very much which i appreciate a lot.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have had a couple of birds that have had issues with their leg, in both instances it was due to an internal tumor pressing on the nerves causing lameness. Unfortunately this is not something that can be determined without seeing a vet. Have you looked at the bottom of the birds feet to see if there may be any sore spots causing him pain and therefore making him not want to stand on it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this particular forum is to promote best practices in the care of budgies for their optimum health and well-being.

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

The problems Chikos is experiencing could easily be caused by a cyst, a tumor, various other neurological issues, etc. The members of the forum are not professionals and any advice/opinions offered with regard to diagnosis of your bird's problems could result in even more problems for your budgie.

I highly recommend you find and work with a local vet or consult with an on-line Avian Vet for a more in-depth diagnosis.

As Cody mentioned, it would be good to check your budgie's feet to ensure there are no pressure sores that may be causing him to have problems with his balance.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

One thing that you can do which may be helpful if your budgie does have a cyst or tumor is to begin giving him knotgrass as a supplement. This is a natural herb and you can not overdose with it so it can be sprinkled on his regular food, made into a "tea" and served alone or with a dried herb salad.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html

Ensuring your budgie is getting a varied and healthy diet will also go a long way in helping maintain a robust immune system which assists in all areas of his health.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html*


----------



## rizakayan (Nov 28, 2012)

Cody said:


> I have had a couple of birds that have had issues with their leg, in both instances it was due to an internal tumor pressing on the nerves causing lameness. Unfortunately this is not something that can be determined without seeing a vet. Have you looked at the bottom of the birds feet to see if there may be any sore spots causing him pain and therefore making him not want to stand on it?


I guess Cikos has a tumor. We didn't see anything wrong visually. Last he felt down 2 times. We have to go to another city to find a avian vet.


----------



## rizakayan (Nov 28, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this particular forum is to promote best practices in the care of budgies for their optimum health and well-being.
> 
> While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. We think he has tumor or microbic problem. His poop is very strange, sometimes solid, sometimes like a gel, sometimes wet. He is always in a hot place at home. Last night he felt down 2 times and he wasn't good. We will take him to a vet to analyze. For that we will go to another city. But he is good and very healthy other times.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm glad to hear you are taking him to an avian vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear you will be taking your budgie to an Avian Vet. Please be sure to update us in this thread with regard to his condition and prognosis after his appointment.

Best wishes!*


----------



## rizakayan (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for your support. We took him to a vet, they said that he is too weak he needs vitamin. In fact he eats everything. And they said that he got cold which is supposed to be before we buy him from pet shop. And we had gone to vet later, he could have cyst.

We will take him to vet 10 days later. 

Hope he will be cured, he is a very friendly bird, and seems like very clever, that i can see in his eyes. He talks a lot even though he is only with us for 3 months.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I suggest you purchase the knotgrass and begin giving it to him as a supplement to his diet.
Fresh vegetables and a dried herb salad will also be helpful for your little guy.

Wishing you all the best.
I'll be looking forward to your next update after your budgie's next appointment.*


----------

